# So...what's in your junk box?



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Inspired by the likes of Hammertone and Faracaster (see the appropriate "Parts for Sale" thread)..........

A broken, pink curly chord, a Nobels A/B box, a set of used acoustic strings, a Boss ME-30, a speaker cable with one end missing, a Taiwanese CE-2 with no knobs, a 12" Radioshack "Instrument Speaker", one of those cloth capos ....

Dang ..................


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Tubes, losts of them. NOS and pulls of 12AT7, 12AU7, 12AX7, 7025's. Bunch of 6SN7 NOS RCAs. 2 '69 Utah 12" speakers, 2 '63 CTS 15" speakers, 1 12" Greenback (recent), couple speakers I pulled out of an old Hammond organ at the junkyard. Boxes for just about every pedal I own. Cloth wire, all hardware incl. pickups for the Teles I haven't finished. About 15 packs of strings and a bunch of picks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just Junk. ....


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

1/4" line cables with broken tips

picks I can't stand using

a collection of various gauges of strings

pedals I don't use anymore (Love the Pod)

that stupid footswitch that came with the crate amp


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> It's more of a garage than a box, and it's filled with VW Type 1 parts.


My very first vehicle was a bug. No gas guage - caused a few problems for me over the years that I owned it, but there was always someone willing to pick a guy up hitchiking with a gas can in his hand. Also in the winter had to drive with the vent windows open so the windshield wouldn't freeze up.
Very fond memories of creening around corners and over hills on the roads in the country. Never actucally hit anything but ended up in the ditch a few times.

Brian


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

After 20 minutes of digging under the stairs in the basement, a Cry Baby Wah, a DOD DFX9 delay pedal, 3 J. Garcia guitar straps, 2 Ted Nugent ticket stubs (NYE '87 & NYE '90), a Neil Young stub ('87), numerous old cords, a lava lamp (light bulb still works - no lava explosion yet though), a couple old tele pickguards, 3 packs of unopened Dean Markley strings (with the stickers inside - had to open one to check, price tag indicates April 1990), tour book from the '82 Who "Farewell Tour", a microphone, an unopened box of Maxell XLII 90's (those are cassette's for you youngin's...) and one last thing - an unopened bottle of Labatt 50 - in a stubby bottle.

I'm sure at some point there would have been a story to go with the stubby 50, but it's lost on me now I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Most of the guts and hardware from a '99 MIM Tele, plus various stuff like knobs, some pots, coupla strat pups and some pickguards........


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Early 80s MIJ Fender Tele pickups, mystery P90, Tele knobs and pots, crap cables, Dano Chili Dog octave pedal, smokey amp where the speaker demagnetized, and some weirdo tubes from amps long gone.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

At one time I was going to convert my EB-3 copy into an SG copy & build a new body for my bass. I accumulated some parts for that--although I used the pickups in my Les Paul, since I didn't like the pickups the previous owner had put in. I also replaced the bridge, tailpiece & machine heads (the previous owner put on humongous Grovers-you can tell it came with Klusons), and I kept all the parts I replaced. I also have several volume tone/knobs, some pots, a couple of DPDT switches intended for the SG copy, etc, etc.

I may use some of them one day--so I'll hang on to them. I don't know about all of them, but nothing that would be worth a lot. I'd be just as likely to give some of the stuff away as sell it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I got HB pup's from a '76 Univox that I put
Dimarzio's in (guitar long gone). An Arion
Hot Watt (think Tom Scholz Rockman), MM
4 channel Micro Mixer, Boss Micro Rack Parametric
EQ and a mess of japanese ping tuners. And an
assortment of strings.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

6 assorted humbuckers (mostly recent Gibson) a couple of tele pickups and a Kent Armstrong P90. 
2 sets of tuners. 
2 TOM bridges and a tailpiece. 
4 tele bridges.
About 50 various jacks, pots and capacitors. 
A bunch of screws from various guitars, bits of wire and rubber tubing.


----------

